# Liquid Castille - dilution question



## hlansford (May 13, 2016)

Good morning, everyone!

I am trying my hand at making LS this weekend.  I want to try a 100% CO for dish/laundry washing.  (On a side note, anyone have a liquid dishwasher detergent recipe they would like to share).

What I want to do is make a 100% OO castile LS.  I have a bottle of Bronners and they give all kinds of ways to use it by diluting it further.  Any suggestions on how much I should dilute my paste to make a similar product, which I can dilute then different ways base on the use?  I'm sure I'm putting way too much thought into this, but I figured I would ask the soap-making gurus for suggestions  

Thanks!


----------



## shunt2011 (May 13, 2016)

Hello and Welcome....you may want to go to the introduction forum and tell us a little about yourself. 

If you check Dr. Bronners label you will find it's not likely true Castile at least in my experience of checking their labels.  I've never used it though

If you go back several pages you are likely to find the answer to your dilution question.  I'm not a pro at LS so I'm still learning myself.   Though I've not made 100% Olive.  I dislike bar castile so have no desire to try liquid.

Here's a topic with some suggestions for dilution of Castile LS.

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=58535


----------



## hlansford (May 13, 2016)

shunt2011 said:


> Hello and Welcome....you may want to go to the introduction forum and tell us a little about yourself.
> 
> If you check Dr. Bronners label you will find it's not likely true Castile at least in my experience of checking their labels. I've never used it though
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for the link!  I will run over and introduce myself.  I've been lurking so much that all of the info is bleeding together, lol.


----------



## Susie (May 13, 2016)

Hey and welcome!

I can save you trying liquid dishwasher soap- it leaves a film on the dishes.  Even with use of borax, or washing soda, or citric acid.  Just no combination of ingredients worked.  I tried at least 40 formulations to try to make it work.

How much water used for dilution depends on the type of oils and which process you use.  Some recipes turn out thick and some turn out thin.  100% CO is very thin.  You can, however, choose to leave some of the paste as paste to use on sponges or scrub brushes.  I do this, and it works well.  

As Shari mentioned above, Dr. Bronner's is not true 100% OO soap.  Here is the list of ingredients from the first one on the site:

Water, Organic Coconut Oil*, Potassium Hydroxide**, Organic Palm Kernel Oil*, Organic Olive Oil*, Organic Hemp Oil, Organic Jojoba Oil, Natural Almond Fragrance, Citric Acid, Tocopherol 

https://www.drbronner.com/DBMS/ALMOND/OLAL02.html

As you notice, coconut oil is the first oil on the list.  Then PKO, then OO.  You can make a good soap with this, or any combination of the oils mentioned above.  I, personally, find Dr. Bronner's very drying.  High CO is why.  I prefer IrishLass' found here:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=46114&highlight=liquid+glycerin+soap


----------



## hlansford (May 13, 2016)

Thank you, Susie.  I've tried a couple different dishwasher recipes and had the same problem as well.  That stinks   Thank you for the recipe link.  I will try that out!


----------

